# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGWorkshop  GPGWorkshop ver. 2.0 TV edition!

## GSM-AYA

GPGWorkshop ver. 2.0 TV edition!   *GPGWorkshop ver. 2.0 TV edition! Best and alone dongle for repair! Real stuf wich can give you more power to become real master!  Added multy skin platform
changed default skin
Added big base LCD TV.   Whats we have in support now: Phones (solutions, pinouts,manuals,schematics,video manuals) GSM stuf (solutions, pinouts,manuals,schematics,video manuals) Camera (manuals,schematics,video manuals) Video camera (manuals,schematics,video manuals) TV (manuals,schematics,video manuals) GPS (solutions, pinouts,manuals,schematics,video manuals) Laptops (manuals,schematics,video manuals) IC (schematics) Monitors (manuals,schematics) In base there are many repair courses - that will show you 
How to assembly and disassembly phones and other stuf.
How to use different gsm boxes, how to repair, flash phones, unlock.
How to use different repair stuf (how to make jumpers, remove, change,reboll ic )    IMEI CHECKER
alredy in the program is TAC database wich allow you to know
whats the phone do you have in yuor hands
is it stolen
is it original
also it will help you to repair (restore) IMEI in correct way.  CABLES COMPABILITY
- some times customer bring phone for you for unlocking or reflashing and you dont have directly the same
cable and you must say - no, i cant do this phone.
STOP CRYING!!!
there are a lot of cables which have the same pinouts in our program you can found does that model have
compability with others cables.  SPARES COMPABILITY
This simple form in the program allow you to make big money from rubbish.
all of GSM masters (engineers) have a lot of dead phones.
+ it will show LCD compability
+ flash ic compability
+ and other ic and parts compability   SECRET CODES BASE  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

